# Wine Rack unter SuSE Linux 8.1 Prof



## Jägermeister (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich glaub der Titel sagt alles. Ist das möglich, wer hat Erfahrungen

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## alexdoehla (26. Februar 2004)

Möglich ist das schon. Also bei mir hats zumindest unter SuSE 8.2 funktioniert.
Du musst erst mal die komplette CD auf Platte kopieren. 
Auf der CD (ich weiss nicht mehr genau, in welchem Unterverzeichnis) liegt ein Ordner, der heisst "9.0". Benenn den in 8.1 um, geh ins Yast Kontrollzentrum ->
Installationsquelle wechseln -> Pfad zu dem Verzeichnis angeben, in das du die CD kopiert hast, andere Quelle deaktivieren und dann entweder auf den Punkt Software installieren oder Patch CD des Herstellers laden...
Dan stehen die Komponenten der CD im Auswahlmenü und du kannst sie ganz leicht installieren... wirst aber wohl noch ein paar Abhängigkeiten beseitigen müssen.

MfG Alex


----------

